# AVG (Grisoft) is making it hard to find their free products...



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Just installed Windows xp for my neighbor...(they wanted to get rid of WIndows ME...who wouldn't?!  )...They are not computer 'experts' and don't know how to get virus scanners or spyware scanners. I told them they should try AVG, because they have a free version of their antivirus and antispyware. I searched the WHOLE Grisoft website, and NEVER found their free versions, I ended up doing a Google search and found their 'free' website (grisoft's) and downloaded them. I guess Antivirus companies are just getting too cheap to give free scanners... :nono: Anyways, my neighbors have always hated their computer, UNTIL, I set them up with XP!!  I also upgraded their CPU and ram to 512mb!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

AVG is kinda hidden but typing AVG free into a search engine will get you around those front pages amd directly to the link.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I believe its been http://free.grisoft.com for some time - although they do appear to make it more confusing to get to via the main Grisoft site.


----------

